# Manzanillo All Inclusive Suggestions Please



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all, I'm currently living in Chapala however the ocean calls..... thinking about Manzanillo for a week, all inclusive simply because it is easy. Main reason for going is to snorkel and swim. Planning on taking a bus so I won't have access to a vehicle.

I've read Santiago Bay is a great place for swimming albeit I don't know how true that is. Anyways ...... would anyone have a recommendation for an all inclusive hotel for swimming and snorkelling (in clear water so one can actually see the fish ) 

I'm not a wealthy person by any means ..... I'm also not "picky". Glass is always half full, not looking to be pampered. Three or more stars works for me. Been to Cantos Del Sol in Vallarta a few times. Loved that place. If anyone else has been there it will be a clue as to what expecations I have. In fact perhaps that is where I should go except been there and done that.

Appreciate any advice. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey! I don't know Manzanillo but know a good travel agent that can help you. If you don't like her suggestions, you don't have to buy from her, and i don't think it would be more expensive than buying from the internet (i think that their comissiones are already included in the price that's also in the internet). She is Mexican but their offices are in San Rafael, California (works remotely from her home in Mexico). She speaks english and spanish, and you can buy from their travel agency over the phone. If you want,i can give you her name and number. Please let me know.



Krogl said:


> Hello all, I'm currently living in Chapala however the ocean calls..... thinking about Manzanillo for a week, all inclusive simply because it is easy. Main reason for going is to snorkel and swim. Planning on taking a bus so I won't have access to a vehicle.
> 
> I've read Santiago Bay is a great place for swimming albeit I don't know how true that is. Anyways ...... would anyone have a recommendation for an all inclusive hotel for swimming and snorkelling (in clear water so one can actually see the fish )
> 
> ...


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Hey! I don't know Manzanillo but know a good travel agent that can help you. If you don't like her suggestions, you don't have to buy from her, and i don't think it would be more expensive than buying from the internet (i think that their comissiones are already included in the price that's also in the internet). She is Mexican but their offices are in San Rafael, California (works remotely from her home in Mexico). She speaks english and spanish, and you can buy from their travel agency over the phone. If you want,i can give you her name and number. Please let me know.


Four spams on your first day?

WashDC/SMA


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

What do you mean? I'm not spamming anything! I'm an industrial engineer, a woman, 25 year old, originally from Gatineau, Québec, working for a transnational company (cleaning products if you want to know) in Mexico, and i just thought i could help this person because I KNOW how it feels to be in a foreign country. I'm here on my own, no local friends (and no expat friends either).

I've tried all the mexican (and non mexican) restaurants in Polanco, and i wanted to know if anyone knew other options. Not that i really like to eat out solo, but at least i'm not hiding in my flat.

Oh, yeah you caught me, i'm trying to spam for a website and now for a travel agent. Do you see a conection there? Yeah, great idea, i'm probably making TONS of money there, maybe instead of working for 9 hours a day as an engineer, i could just "spam" forums. 

Please just think before you accuse anyone.



DNP said:


> Four spams on your first day?
> 
> WashDC/SMA


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> What do you mean? I'm not spamming anything! I'm an industrial engineer, a woman, 25 year old, originally from Gatineau, Québec, working for a transnational company (cleaning products if you want to know) in Mexico, and i just thought i could help this person because I KNOW how it feels to be in a foreign country. I'm here on my own, no local friends (and no expat friends either).
> 
> I've tried all the mexican (and non mexican) restaurants in Polanco, and i wanted to know if anyone knew other options. Not that i really like to eat out solo, but at least i'm not hiding in my flat.
> 
> ...


Maybe I jumped the gun. If so, my apologies.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Hotel Marbella in Manzanillo might suit your needs. It has a good restaurant, El Marinero, and is close to other restaurants, shopping, bus stops, etc. They offer all inclusive, or not, and have a pool, beachfront and economical prices. Google should help you find photos, details and a map.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Hey! I don't know Manzanillo but know a good travel agent that can help you. If you don't like her suggestions, you don't have to buy from her, and i don't think it would be more expensive than buying from the internet (i think that their comissiones are already included in the price that's also in the internet). She is Mexican but their offices are in San Rafael, California (works remotely from her home in Mexico). She speaks english and spanish, and you can buy from their travel agency over the phone. If you want,i can give you her name and number. Please let me know.


I would appreciate a name and number. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Krogl said:


> I would appreciate a name and number. Thank you.


Sure! Her name is Patricia, and her cell phone number is 045 551801786 (that's how you'd call from Chapala). Her e-mail is [email protected]
If you want to call the Agency in the U.S., you can call 001-415-444-0767, and all you need is ask for Patricia... they will redirect your call to her local office in Mexico.

E-mailing her or calling her cell phone might be less expensive.

Good luck with your trip and let us know how it went!


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't know the prices, but Barcelo is the high end and is on the main boulevard. Another lower priced place that is popular with locals is Vista Playa de Oro. It is on Santiago Bay and not much snorkeling right there but the beach is great for swimming, surfing. For snorkeling, Tesoro might be your best bet. It is above La Audencia which is a little cove on the santiago peninsula. There is bus service that goes past there so transportation isn't a problem. But if you are a walker then walking won't be a problem either. It would be at the high end as well. Another one on Santiago Bay is Gran Festival, formerly Maeva, again great beach but not much snorkeling right there though both Gran Festival and Vista may have snorkeling trips where you get bused somewhere.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

If you aren't picky or wealthy , I would avoid an all inclusive tourist trap and find a nice place in Barra de navidad instead of Manzanillo .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Barra de Navidad lost a lot of beach and many beachfront buildings in hurricane Jova.


----------

